# Condor knives



## Doc Leafman (Jul 23, 2013)

Was wondering what the general feelings toward this brand are. I own a Hudson Bay and really like it for the dollar spent. I'm currently considering their Bush Knife for an "all in one". Their prices are reasonable and they give decent products. What do you think??


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I own a Condor Bush lore and like it. Nothing fancy yet it has a full tang, mystery wood handles, carbon steel blade and a really nice leather sheath.


----------

